# Waiting For The Phone Call For BMQ



## Kr3w (1 Aug 2008)

Hey I've handed in everything that has to be in, completed and successfully pass everything, and now I am just waiting for a phone call. I've called the recruiting centre a few days ago and they have said that they were sending my file to be reviewed and after that I would be on the merit board. I have also asked how long would it take to complete the process but she was new to the job and was able to give an estimated time which I can understand. Now I'm asking if anyone can give me or from experience how long it took them to receive a phone call? Or if I don't get accepted into the forces will they still notify me? 
Thanks alot!


----------



## aussiechangover (1 Aug 2008)

it took me around 2 months from being on the merit list to my offer, taking into considertation i had only 1 choice for a job and that i was comming in semi skilled and it was close to thestart of the new financial year (well at least that was the reason i was given anyway)


----------



## Snafu-Bar (1 Aug 2008)

I'm on the end of my third week of waiting since i had my file sent to Ottawa for approval. It's a lengthy process and i'm sure they are swamped with applications. 

 I'm unsure of whether they stop the BMQ for winter or not, hopefully the phone rings soon though. 


cheers.


----------



## Run away gun (1 Aug 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> I'm unsure of whether they stop the BMQ for winter or not, hopefully the phone rings soon though.
> .



No they don't.


----------



## kabogadil (1 Aug 2008)

hey kr3w, i think the timings will all depend on the trade you're applying for and any issues you may have.  Once you are in the merit list, your application should go fast.
Before worrying about the phone call for BMQ, you have to know when you're going to get sworn in. Anyway, I don't know much about your trade, or whether you're goin for reserves or regular.. Wish you luck and for now, wait out! I waited 1.5 yrs but it's worth the wait.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> I'm unsure of whether they stop the BMQ for winter or not,



Why would the CF stop for winter ?


----------



## Rodahn (1 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why would the CF stop for winter ?



Ummmm, because it's a much kinder and gentler military now don't you know.... ;D


----------



## kabogadil (1 Aug 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Ummmm, because it's a much kinder and gentler military now don't you know.... ;D



lol, kind and gentle... that's so military.


----------



## Double-R (1 Aug 2008)

The recruiting process took about 3 1/2 weeks from handing in my application to getting my offer.  It all depends on the trade you chose, how high you are on the merit list and your file itself.  Good luck


----------



## Kr3w (1 Aug 2008)

The trade that I choose was Infantry, and just out of curiosity will they notify you if you don't get accepted?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (1 Aug 2008)

I was told if I get an envelope in the mail it would mean i've been turned down, and a phone call would be a thumbs up.


cheers.


----------



## Double-R (1 Aug 2008)

My trade is infantry too.  When they completed my medical they told me I would be reccomended for hire but it takes about a week to get approved my Ottawa.  I got a call 3 hour later with an offer.  This was however at the begginning of the fiscal year so a bunch of spots at BMQ were becoming available.  All you can do now is sit tight and hope the phone rings soon.


----------



## kabogadil (1 Aug 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> The trade that I choose was Infantry, and just out of curiosity will they notify you if you don't get accepted?



of course they will notify you. if you have no major problems, they should accept you.


----------



## Kr3w (2 Aug 2008)

Does anyone know when its the beginning of a new year for recruiting? Or how many people they take for infantry. I have been reading the samples from handing in your application to receiving a job offer, and didn't see alot of people apply for infantry. I'm just trying to gauge when I'll get an offer, because if I don't than I'm going to do some academic upgrading


----------



## kabogadil (2 Aug 2008)

As far as I remember, my recruiter has told me that at each unit, there are a certain number of spots that they fill up monthly or so.  The number of spots open is Unit specific. Don't worry man, just wait out. If there are any problems concerning your application, your CFRC should contact you.


----------



## jeffb (3 Aug 2008)

If there was a handy guide for timelines as they apply to joining, there would be very few posts on this site.   

The new year for recruiting follows the fiscal year which starts April 1st. The best advice regarding wait times that I've seen on this site while waiting myself is to try and think of the waiting period as training. A great skill in the military, especially in the infantry, is the ability to hurry up and wait. You're going to be doing it your whole career so you might as well get used to it now. 

Best of luck!


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2008)

jeffb said:
			
		

> especially in the infantry,



Its the same everywhere......the infantry has no monopoly or anything on "hurry up and wait"


----------



## Kr3w (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, its comin up on 3 1/2 weeks since I handed in everything. Still sleepin by the phone, but it will come soon hopefully  knock on wood.


----------



## King Elessar (6 Aug 2008)

i had my interview today, and since all my medical and security/credit checks have already been completed the Career Counsellor said it would take 2 weeks to find out if i'm selected for the positions i applied for. he also said that if i don't hear anything in 2 weeks to give him a call to find out what's happening.


----------



## Deebs (14 Oct 2008)

I had my interview today, nothing different from what I have faced in the corporate world except for the military questions. Overall it went really well, though I was disappointed that I had memorized where all the Infantry, Artillery and Armour postings were located and didn't have to show off my new knowledge. I was found suitable for Artillery officer which is all that matters. Now all that remains is part 2 medical, But I see no problems there. Looks like i'm about to play the waiting game too.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

My file with all my medical things have been sent to Ottawa 2 weeks ago and I called the CFRC yesterday and they told me that they haven't receive news from them yet. I've applied for Artillery Officer too. I'm waiting for the call !


----------



## Chortle (15 Oct 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> My file with all my medical things have been sent to Ottawa 2 weeks ago and I called the CFRC yesterday and they told me that they haven't receive news from them yet. I've applied for Artillery Officer too. I'm waiting for the call !



I handed everything in mid August and got the call around the 7th of October for BMOQ on Jan 5.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

That's not that long but I was hoping I could join the BOQ in November. As I'm reading you I think It's not going to be possible. Hoping is the key ! Still waiting.


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

Maybe we will both get in for January Narcisse, They told me that would be the most likely time, and if I haven't heard anything by Mid march to reapply for the new fiscal year. Also at the worst they said by summer I would be in.

I'd rather go to BOTP than take another semester of school, but either way benefits me so I can't complain.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

I don't understand why you would have to reapply for the new fiscal year. Could you explain ? 

The recruiter tells my father that I would probably be gone before winters holidays.

I don't go to school this year and I'm living in a so little place that every employer knows I'm going in the CF so they don't want to hire me ! Fortunately I'll have my driving license this friday so I'll have the chance to go get a job somewhere else !


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

At the start of the new fiscal year they have the new numbers needed to be filled from April 2009 to April 2010. I don't have that problem I am in Calgary, where abouts are you?


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

I'm in Quebec, but really far from big cities... 

But even if you don't have news... You're going to do all the recruiting process again for the new fiscal year ?


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

I figured by your name you might be in Quebec, my interviewer just told me to reapply if no news by midmarch because at that point in time they are hiring for next year's quota. I think i just have to give another application but don't quote me there.

I'm in the mindset im getting selected anyways.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

Same. You've apply for Artillery too or... ?


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

Yes I applied for Arty officer through CEOTP, I am working on the remainder of my degree, I figure since I want to get in ASAP it's my best option. I already have my college diploma and have just a few course remaing for my degree. I still have part 2 of medical next week.

whats your story?


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

Looks the same as your. 

I applied for Arty Officer through CEOTP. I d'ont have my college diploma, only have my High school diploma. So I think I'm gonna have to wait until 21 years old to do university.

What means ASAP ? 

And I didn't had part 2 of medical... I don't understand why you have that second part...?


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

ASAP=as soon as possible. Or tout de suite my french has gone downhill living in western canada I have used it once when I worked at Mcdonald's when I was 16 for a french couple ordering Big Mac's.

Part 2 of the medical from my understanding is done by a physican and is an actual physical examination to test your reflexes and joints and stuff like that. there is info on here if you look. Plus also in the applicant package.


----------



## whitey (15 Oct 2008)

Don't worry krew I was in the same boat as you. I was gripping my cell phone every day at work for the last 2 weeks hoping I would get a call. I got tired of waiting and gave them a call, they told me my medical file was being reviewed in Ottawa and that they generally tell applicants 3-6 weeks depending on how busy they are in Ottawa. So ya, this was a week ago i talked to them, I don't know how long my medical file has been there previous to speaking with my CFRC again. Moral of the story stop waiting by the phone, it will drive you insane! ahah... good luck.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

I've done that on the same day:

-All papers things for previous diseases and allergies
-Urine test
-Reflexes test
-Hearing test
-Test view
-Etc...

And after that they didn't give me another appointment...


----------



## ringer98 (15 Oct 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> I've done that on the same day:
> 
> -All papers things for previous diseases and allergies
> -Urine test
> ...



Yeah, same here. I did all that back on September 2nd. I just went down to the recruitment centre yesterday, because people have started to receive calls for the Jan 5th class, and I wanted to see if it was possible for me to be in the same group.

They told me everything passed, medical, backgrounds etc. Now I'm just waiting for the call as well. I am merit listed for Infantry Officer through the CEOTP as well.

And P.S. the recruiter told me that same thing about having to re-apply for next april if I didn't get a call by Nov 11th.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

Damn... novembre 11th is coming soon, hope you'll get a call as I hope too.

I'm merit listed for Arty Officer too. Well I think. They told I was competitive... Is that the merit list ?


----------



## ringer98 (15 Oct 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Damn... novembre 11th is coming soon, hope you'll get a call as I hope too.
> 
> I'm merit listed for Arty Officer too. Well I think. They told I was competitive... Is that the merit list ?



For what its worth, they told me on the day of my interview, that I was "competitive", but when went into the recruitment centre yesterday, thats when I found out that I was "merit listed". I think that what they meant by it at my interview, but I'm not positive, and I don't want to speculate on your behalf. 

Either way, I wish you good luck as well, and maybe we'll see eachother in January.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

I'm gonna call the recruiting center tomorrow and give you news back after.


----------



## Deebs (15 Oct 2008)

Goodluck hopefully we are all in St jean in January


----------



## Narcisse (15 Oct 2008)

Is there any chances to get there in November ?


----------



## ringer98 (15 Oct 2008)

negative, nada, zip, zelch, no way no how lol... but It WOULD be sweet  ;D


----------



## ringer98 (15 Oct 2008)

Well actually, I'm sure if you dropped down to a NCM (absolutely nothing wrong with that), and if you are indeed merit listed, then there might be a chance. But again, I'm not going to speculate on your behalf. And again, this is just what the recruiter told me. (That was for Infantry NCM) I'm not sure if Arty his taking in the same numbers, although I would assume so. But it is only my assumption. (which counts for nothing )

Keep your head up, keep a positive mental attitude and be patient. It will happen.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Oct 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Well actually, I'm sure if you dropped down to a NCM (absolutely nothing wrong with that),.



No, there isn't.
There is however something *very* wrong about referring to the NCM role as a "drop down". I will chalk this up to lack of knowledge about the system.
Good luck.


----------



## ringer98 (15 Oct 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No, there isn't.
> There is however something *very* wrong about referring to the NCM role as a "drop down". I will chalk this up to lack of knowledge about the system.
> Good luck.



Didn't mean anything bad by it. I was actually using the words of the recruiter that I was talking to. He said that if I wanted in immediately (back in september) If I wanted to "drop down" to a NCM I would "likely" get in. Im not saying that NCM's are lesser people.. not in the slightest. But to avoid me putting my foot in my mouth deeper.. I'm dropping the subject  :-X


----------



## rangerblood (3 Nov 2008)

I wish that winter they would stop and massage my feet and give me a back rub and some coffe. That would be nice.
I served in the us army and they gave us physical training in the snow and a hose of water to drowned out the wimpers.
Boy if they stoped for winter, do you think they use time outs in the middle of wars.


----------



## Cossack (6 Nov 2008)

I am dying to join, I applied for Communicator Research Operator (Navy) and would like to get a call today to leave today

but it does not look like that is going to happen. 

I am nervous that I will not be accepted even though it is what I want to do for my career (at the moment)


----------



## Deebs (6 Nov 2008)

Waiting game going on here as well Cossack.

though it has only been two weeks so far.


----------



## Kr3w (16 Nov 2008)

Deebs said:
			
		

> Waiting game going on here as well Cossack.
> 
> though it has only been two weeks so far.



It will come soon enough, just keep yourself occupied. While your at, work on your PT. Im into week 5 in BMQ and the PT is rediciously easy, unfortunatly some people should of took a few months to work on PT before they applied. My Warrant loves to run ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> It will come soon enough, just keep yourself occupied. While your at, work on your PT. Im into week 5 in BMQ and the PT is rediciously easy, unfortunatly some people should of took a few months to work on PT before they applied. My Warrant loves to run ;D



Wait to you get to Battle School.

By the way, your unit isn't The RCR yet lad.  You've not earned the right to say you are RCR.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Nov 2008)

Bloody right EITS I earned the right to call myself a Royal and wear the eight point star....


Thread jack a bit here but I am sick and tired of people saying they are this or that and have yet to earn it, For example you aren't a member of the PPCLI until you complete Battle School and get badged...same goes for all the units YOU can call yourself that when you earn the right to wear the capbagde!


----------



## fire_guy686 (16 Nov 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> While your at, work on your PT. Im into week 5 in BMQ and the PT is rediciously easy, unfortunatly some people should of took a few months to work on PT before they applied. My Warrant loves to run ;D



Too bad some of his staff wasn't on here to see this. Perhaps the PT could be picked up a bit.  ;D 

I agree with BulletMagnet and EITS on their posts 100% as well.


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Nov 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> It will come soon enough, just keep yourself occupied. While your at, work on your PT. Im into week 5 in BMQ and the PT is rediciously easy, unfortunatly some people should of took a few months to work on PT before they applied. My Warrant loves to run ;D



"The PT is not meant to create pro athletes, its meant to allow you to pass the CF express test."  Words spoken by the Commandant himself.

Wait till you get to the field, make a screw up, and have to do all that running around with a vest and sack on.  Or if you really want a treat, volunteer to be a marker.  Nothing beats running back and forth to stop cars during a rucksack march.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Nov 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Nothing beats running back and forth to stop cars during a rucksack march.



I can think of a few things. Give yourself some time and you will too.


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I can think of a few things. Give yourself some time and you will too.



I meant in regards to BMQ, I don't have the experience to make assumptions outside if it.


----------



## EuroCanuck (25 Nov 2008)

Did my aptitude and medical, had to go home with some papers and do another urine sample and blood test with the local hospital (small town). One month later I get a phone call saying they never received my urine test papers, though the hospital said they would and have faxed them. Now I have to wait for the recruiters to send another sheet to re-do my urine test again (3rd time after doing it at my medical already), and by the way, now they say I never had to do a blood test...
I predict in one more month they phone again and ask where my blood test is....
I think the worst part about the military will be the wait  ; (


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2008)

EuroCanuck said:
			
		

> I think the worst part about the military will be the wait  ; (



You are in for a shock


----------



## stealthylizard (25 Nov 2008)

I thought I was in okay shape after BMQ, and would be able to keep up on battle school runs.  Ha, ha, I thought wrong.  After the first 10k run of the day I thought I would have a heart attack, then they piled on another one after supper, and to top it off with a cherry, we had a 7 k run right after we had a shower and prepared for an evening inspection.

It gets a lot better once you are in battalion.  Although I have never filled out so many repetitive forms in my life.  I'm about ready to start photocopying my PEN instead of filling out a new one every other week for courses and DAG.


----------



## koopa (25 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Is it ok to call the CFRC once a week for a quick status update on my application? I've been waiting about 6 months now. I know that they like applicants to show interest but I feel I may be bothering them at times.


(Didnt want to start a new thread so I'll just post here since its close to topic.)


----------



## Snafu-Bar (25 Nov 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is it ok to call the CFRC once a week for a quick status update on my application? I've been waiting about 6 months now. I know that they like applicants to show interest but I feel I may be bothering them at times.
> 
> ...



 Call them and listen to their instructions, if the officer tell you to wait patiently.. then you know your orders. Concentrate on your fitness training while you wait, it will be your best friend.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Infantry18 (5 Dec 2008)

What's the Merit List???
I just finished the last of my exam, interveiw, medical..etc and they told me Its now just a waiting game. Is there a way i can get onto the merit list?


----------



## forza_milan (5 Dec 2008)

Infantry18 said:
			
		

> What's the Merit List???
> I just finished the last of my exam, interveiw, medical..etc and they told me Its now just a waiting game. Is there a way i can get onto the merit list?



If you don't want people to get on your case for asking questions that have been answered many times before, use the SEARCH feature first. I did and found this post

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73740.0.html

but next time, you shouldn't expect others to do the work for you  >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Dec 2008)

Infantry18 said:
			
		

> What's the Merit List???
> I just finished the last of my exam, interveiw, medical..etc and they told me Its now just a waiting game. Is there a way i can get onto the merit list?



 :

Definition of Merit:

Merit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The quality or state of deserving well or ill; desert. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esp. in a good sense: The quality or state of deserving well; worth; excellence. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reward deserved; any mark or token of excellence or approbation; as, his teacher gave him ten merits. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To earn by service or performance; to have a right to claim as reward; to deserve; sometimes, to deserve in a bad sense; as, to merit punishment. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To reward. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To acquire desert; to gain value; to receive benefit; to profit.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Dec 2008)

Infantry18 said:
			
		

> Merit List???



There's only 2 words there, both in English. How hard to understand can that be ?


----------



## ringer98 (6 Dec 2008)

Infantry18 said:
			
		

> What's the Merit List???
> I just finished the last of my exam, interveiw, medical..etc and they told me Its now just a waiting game. Is there a way i can get onto the merit list?



In case you have not got a concrete answer yet. "merit Listed" just means that you have passed all interviews, medicals, backgrounds and your references checked out. Once all that is done the CF puts you on a list, saying that you are acceptable to be entered into your trade for possible selection. You are probably already on said list.

(As long as your background has been done, this could take awhile so I am told.)


----------



## forza_milan (6 Dec 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> You are probably already on said list.
> (As long as your background has been done, this could take awhile so I am told.)



Curious as to how you could tell if the poster is probably on the merit list from what he has said so far on this forum.  ???


----------



## ringer98 (6 Dec 2008)

forza_milan said:
			
		

> Curious as to how you could tell if the poster is probably on the merit list from what he has said so far on this forum.  ???



Well, as he said he is done all his interviews and medicals. As long as his references and backgrounds checks come back OK, he'll be on the merit list.

Thats what happened with me. Maybe I shouldn't take my own experiences as a GENERAL outcome. But I would have to believe they would be REASONABLY the same. 

Once again he was asking what the merit list was. Good way to hi-jack the thread though.


----------



## Karl87 (6 Dec 2008)

Don't sweat it man I'm waiting on my phone call too.


----------



## GreenGoblin (6 Dec 2008)

Same here, just hang in there and wait for the call.


----------



## kurolap (9 Dec 2008)

Waiting on the call also. completed my CFAT, interview, and finally medical 6 weeks ago, and the sgt that had done my medical told me that  i was on the merit list, or i was merit listed, or somthing along those lines. He said 3-6 weeks for that call, so im sitting here ever so anxious...
... i think im gonna call the recruitment center to get an update on my file. can i do that?


----------



## psychedelics07 (9 Dec 2008)

I just finished my interview and the Captain said I did well and that he thinks I am a good candidate.  But because of the Christmas holiday closure, he said my file will not be completed until mid January, which is the same time I was told to expect a phone call.  I applied as Sig Op, and he said most likely a late January to mid-February BMQ. I think the reason why it shouldn't take so long is because they are in demand for this occupation.

Gives me more time to improve my cardio.  Like the Captain said,  "cardio is king at BMQ + SQ."


----------



## HeadLamp (10 Dec 2008)

I finished all my tests yesterday and I am going for Sig Op aswell. The Captain handling my file told me it would take from 2 weeks to 1 month for my medical and security clearance to be completed. Hopefully the Christmas season will help pass the time. Which CFRC did you apply at rjr?


----------



## Karl87 (10 Dec 2008)

Just got merit listed also, hopefully I'll get a spot in infantry. Supposedly there aren't many slots open for that at this time.


----------



## GreenGoblin (11 Dec 2008)

Karl87 said:
			
		

> Just got merit listed also, hopefully I'll get a spot in infantry. Supposedly there aren't many slots open for that at this time.



Christmas will make everything go by fast. And hey, Karl, I'm going for Infantry, too. I heard the opposite of that, heard that they were in high demand, and the sooner they got more people up there, the better. I wouldn't worry much about not getting a spot. Did they tell you when you should be getting a call?


----------



## ringer98 (11 Dec 2008)

When I talked to my CFRC in Barrie, the sergeant told me that people were USUALLY getting a call within one week of applying. So he told me for things to move along pretty quickly at this point. So for you to hear that they're not hiring is really conflicting  ???

That was last Friday I reapplied. So if I get a call this Friday I will for sure post it up!!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> When I talked to my CFRC in Barrie, the sergeant told me that people were USUALLY getting a call within one week of applying.



I find that _very_ difficult to believe.  I can understand getting a call to come in for testing, interview, medical, etc one week after applying, but _certainly not _ actually getting the call for BMQ.


----------



## HeadLamp (11 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I find that _very_ difficult to believe.  I can understand getting a call to come in for testing, interview, medical, etc one week after applying, but _certainly not _ actually getting the call for BMQ.



  I have a feeling that is probably what his recruiting sergeant was probably referring to. When I applied they gave me the approximate waiting time until I get a call to be scheduled for tests, and I would assume they do the same for almost everyone. They didn't even say a word about BMQ.

 As for the Infantry discussion, a guy I was going through the process with was applying for Infantry and he was told that it was in high demand aswell.


----------



## Karl87 (11 Dec 2008)

GreenGoblin said:
			
		

> Christmas will make everything go by fast. And hey, Karl, I'm going for Infantry, too. I heard the opposite of that, heard that they were in high demand, and the sooner they got more people up there, the better. I wouldn't worry much about not getting a spot. Did they tell you when you should be getting a call?



I'm suppose to get a call on Friday, hope your right about the infantry situation.


----------



## kurolap (11 Dec 2008)

im going infantry too. lady from recruitment called today, but missed the call, gotta call her tomorrow. could it be, has my time come? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Karl87 (12 Dec 2008)

Got the call going infantry, BMQ starts on the 12th ;D there is a God


----------



## ringer98 (12 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I find that _very_ difficult to believe.  I can understand getting a call to come in for testing, interview, medical, etc one week after applying, but _certainly not _ actually getting the call for BMQ.



Got my call today. One week to the day of my interview. Going to BMQ Jan 5th St. Jean Quebec


----------



## HeadLamp (12 Dec 2008)

Way to rub it in  . You should be extremely grateful it was that fast.

 Google searched Barrie just to find out where it is. Would the fact that it's located in Ontario be the reasoning as to why it would be so fast?


----------



## ringer98 (12 Dec 2008)

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Way to rub it in  . You should be extremely grateful it was that fast.
> 
> Google searched Barrie just to find out where it is. Would the fact that it's located in Ontario be the reasoning as to why it would be so fast?



I'm sorry, in no way am I rubbing it in. Just extremely excited thats all. As to the speed related to where I live, I wouldn't want to speculate. I don't THINK that it would make a difference. Mayve someone else in recruiting actually knows??


----------



## HeadLamp (12 Dec 2008)

> I'm sorry, in no way am I rubbing it in. Just extremely excited thats all.



 Haha, I know you weren't. I was just joking with you, that's why I used the "" symbol. I can definately understand the excitement! Gratz on getting in so quick!


----------



## GreenGoblin (13 Dec 2008)

Man, you guys are lucky!  I'm still sitting tight after sending the rest of my med docs, should take a few weeks for snail mail. Maybe I'll get there with you guys in Jan?


----------



## kheath86 (13 Dec 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Got my call today. One week to the day of my interview. Going to BMQ Jan 5th St. Jean Quebec



Me too I'll be there as well! I leave Moncton NB. Jan 4th PM me we'll get some Sociallizing Before we head out!


----------



## psychedelics07 (22 Dec 2008)

Headlamp,

Sorry for the delayed response. My CFRC is Mississauga, Ontario.  Judging by the fact you do not know where Barrie is, I'd assume you weren't from Ontario.

Keep us updated, as we are in a similar situation and I would be interested in hearing your progress.


----------



## forza_milan (22 Dec 2008)

Stay positive people. It does make one anxious to wait but use the valuable waiting time to go over

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/1_3_1_5.asp

and prepare. Good luck!


----------



## ocd.pizza (23 Dec 2008)

Hey guys!

I just passed the medical at CFRC Toronto today, one of the guys behind the front desk said I just missed the Jan 5th date but I should make it out for the one on the 19th or the 26th at the latest. Maybe I'll see a few of you during BMQ   :-X ;D    ??? :-X 

Aha man, I've been reading this board since I was 16 and here I am five years later on my way out the door.

If you're on the Jan 19th or the 26th PM me and I'll give you my msn.


----------



## cookster01 (24 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,
Quick Question here...

I recently applied and the end of november 2008 and i did my CFAT, Med Exam, and Interview. I passed all of them and they requested that i get my asthma sheet filled out from my doctor and my deppresion form. Those are both medical conditions i have 1.5 Years + ago. Doctor cleared them and i submitted them to my petty officer. Now they said it was sent off to quebec awaiting call. The petty officer said my file looks like there should be no issues etc. Now its almost christmas and no call im pretty curious whats up...any suggestions? i have been training like crazy for BMQ and this is what i really want.

should i be concerned fellow applicants?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Dec 2008)

cookster01 said:
			
		

> should i be concerned



No.


----------



## cookster01 (24 Dec 2008)

okay thanks man!  
Happy Holidays!


----------



## ocd.pizza (22 Jan 2009)

Hey, best of luck to all of you going out this month! I just got the call this morning and I'm on the February 9th course at St. Jean  ;D


----------



## Mitchieb (27 Jan 2009)

See you there Ocd.pizza.All this waiting is killing me though =( but its great for some more pre-training time.


----------



## GreenGoblin (13 Feb 2009)

Bad luck's beating me with a stick. File got closed while I was sending the rest of my requested papers up to Ontario, but its all cleared up. Then I had to re-open it and sign an extra handful of papers from BackCheck. Woohoo. The jolly guy at the recruiters office told me I'd be 14 days before I recieved a call, so I shouldn't be waiting too long. I might be out of here by March, hopefully. 
Hope you guys are doing good, and happy V-day!  

Fingers crossed,
Melyssa


----------



## Lil_T (13 Feb 2009)

good luck!  I'm still waiting......  no reason other than I can't go yet.  just... waiting.


----------



## Gossen (17 Feb 2009)

I am also waiting for the call to get sworn in. They told me it would ''probably'' be 1 to 2 weeks for the call. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since. Hoping for the call tomorrow!!


----------



## GreenGoblin (18 Feb 2009)

Gossen,

Lemme know if you get that call, eh? Here's hoping for you.

Lil_T,

The waiting games pretty tiring, but at least it gives us more time to prep and get our asses in shape. Just keeeep swimmin', just keep swimmin'.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Feb 2009)

I'm a pro at waiting by now.  Not that I enjoy it - but it is what it is.  Damn, I forgot about swimming... I gotta really work harder on my push ups.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Feb 2009)

So if your waiting for the call is it possible to get one to start BMQ before the new f/y(April 1) or is it most likely you will not receive one till then?


----------



## CMartin (19 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> So if your waiting for the call is it possible to get one to start BMQ before the new f/y(April 1) or is it most likely you will not receive one till then?



Based on personal experience, yes it's possible.

I believe it's a matter of whether or not there are still positions open for the MOC you selected.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Feb 2009)

Well I went to the RC today to hand in my medical forms stating that I only need insoles and not orthotics due to my flat feet and they were getting sent away and he told me it could take up to 2-3 weeks and that will only be a few weeks away from April 1st so I'll just have to wait and see what happens I guess, and I'm Going for Infantry Regular Force. 
I can't wait to start BMQ, and I'll use this time wisely and keep on training to get in the best shape I can.

Cheers!


----------



## psychedelics07 (19 Feb 2009)

It _could_ take 2-3 weeks,  but don't be surprised if it's longer. It usually is.


----------



## GreenGoblin (20 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm a pro at waiting by now.  Not that I enjoy it - but it is what it is.  Damn, I forgot about swimming... I gotta really work harder on my push ups.



Bru, I forgot about swimming, too. Hopefully I can renew my YMCA membership, or crack the ice over my pool and polar bear it. Oh yeah, for everyone looking to keep themselves busy while waiting for the infamous BMQ call, here's a nice site: http://www.crossfit.com/

R.S.
Glad to know we might get a chance to get there before April. Though I wouldn't mind not trudging through the snow anymore.  ;D

Hooroo,
Melyssa


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Feb 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> It _could_ take 2-3 weeks,  but don't be surprised if it's longer. It usually is.


Well I guess I'll just have to wait and see, waiting isn't to big of a deal with me so when that 3 weeks comes by I'll give them a call, if they haven't contacted me by then and I'll ask what the status is. If I have to wait longer, just means I get to train longer and I'll be a great shape when I get there....I just started running not very long ago and the first time i ran on the treadmill I did 20 min second time 25 and 3rd time which was  only yesterday I ran for 45 min and i still felt i could squeeze in another 5 or 10 min so imagine in 3 to 4 weeks what I'll be running, over an hour that's for sure.


----------



## Gossen (20 Feb 2009)

GreenGoblin said:
			
		

> Gossen,
> 
> Lemme know if you get that call, eh? Here's hoping for you.
> 
> ...


I will let you know for sure. I was training hard and apparently overdoing it. I have had shin splints for the past week and just hoping for them to go away. I've been to the doctors twice. I'm sure they will be gone by the time I leave for BMQ. 

Twice I've had telemarketers call me and both times I thought it was ''the call'' because of the number. Sure get's your heart pounding with excitement.

Cheers


----------



## Schilly (20 Feb 2009)

Hah I know that feeling... Sitting around waiting for "the call" and having both my cell + home phone ring over a dozen times with telemarketers... every time I thought it was the call..  Strange enough I got the call a few days ago, immediately after I was complaining to my friend that is in the reserves as to how slow they are heh.. 

Either way, best of luck to you mate... Hopefully will see you at St-Jean in the coming months.


----------



## Gossen (20 Feb 2009)

When are you leaving for St. Jean?


----------



## Schilly (20 Feb 2009)

I leave on March 1st for St-Jean, start on the 2nd... Enrollment this coming monday (23rd) in Oshawa.


----------



## Gossen (20 Feb 2009)

Good to hear! Good luck with your enrollment and BMQ. Hopefully I will see you there soon.

Cheers


----------



## Schilly (20 Feb 2009)

And to you, cheers mate.


----------



## Gossen (23 Feb 2009)

Just got the call. I get enrolled on friday(february 27th) and I fly out on the 28th. My course starts March 2nd.


----------



## Gossen (23 Feb 2009)

Schilly! Looks like you and I are in the same course eh!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

man you guys are lucky, damn medical forms are holding me up, well good luck to both of you and hopefully I'll be there soon.


----------



## GreenGoblin (24 Feb 2009)

Darn, I probably won't be seeing you guys there then (unless I catch you guys halfway through, 4 more days until I'm supposed to get a call)! Good luck to both of you, and happy flight.  

Cheers


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

There's another course starting on March 9th so if you are actually getting the call in 4 days I bet you will be going to that one.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

So I called the RC today to check the status of my application and see if my medical has been reviewed and cleared yet but no one answered and they wont be back until March 7th....... so I just left a message, hopefully they return my call with good news...


----------



## GreenGoblin (4 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> So I called the RC today to check the status of my application and see if my medical has been reviewed and cleared yet but no one answered and they wont be back until March 7th....... so I just left a message, hopefully they return my call with good news...



Ha, I did the same thing. I called three times in a row and left jumbled messages. Today I finally got a hold of someone though, so you might want to try calling again.  

Lady luck beat me with a bat again, because apparently BackCheck didn't get a hold of any of my references (which wasn't true, because two were contacted, one received a call but was busy with work and couldn't get a hold of BackCheck, and the others didn't receive any attempts). They told me I had to go back down to the recruiting center and re-do the BackCheck sheet. Argh.

Cheers
and hope you get through,
Melyssa


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

GreenGoblin said:
			
		

> Ha, I did the same thing. I called three times in a row and left jumbled messages. Today I finally got a hold of someone though, so you might want to try calling again.



Really did they say they would be back on the 7th?? Well I'm going to try again and see if someone answers...
Thanks


----------



## boredinto (4 Mar 2009)

It could just be the person that is handling your file that's away on vacation.  Try calling the main number and ask if someone has any information for you...

Cant hurt to try....


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

Well I tried calling and it says to check the status on your file press this number and it went to a machine and it wasn't even my file manager but he said that he's out on tasks and wont be back till the 7th, so tomorrow ill call back but try pressing a different number and if some answers I'll have them put me through to my file manager.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

I called again today and actually got through to a recruit and he pulled up my file turns out my back check was cleared and the only thing I waiting for is my medical to get cleared, he told me to call back a week from today and it should be cleared by then so I'm hoping I can make it on a course by then end of March.


----------



## Scorching71 (6 Mar 2009)

Hey everyone. Just to give everyone a bit of an idea about how long it CAN take, i just got my call today, and i applied beginning of December. So all I can say is don't give up =). With the amount of recruiting ads I've seen recently, I'm sure the offices are swamped.

Anyways, I'm getting sworn in in Calgary on the 11th, and fly out for Saint Jean on the 27th. Maybe I'll see some of you there.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

Same I applied right at the start of December and I should be expecting a call in the next week or so...


----------



## GreenGoblin (7 Mar 2009)

Oi, I applied in October.   Well, sticking in there is all we can do, besides keep working out and reading up on our history and BMQ horror stories. Scorching71, glad you got your call! Hopefully some of us meet you there, and good luck.

SoldierInTheMaking, lemme know if you get the call in a week.

For now, I'm supposed to be writing up a report of BackCheck's call history and which of my references received any word. Oi vey, wish me luck.

Cheers!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Mar 2009)

Will do and good luck with your process.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Just want to know if this is normal, I recently had medical forms get sent away to be reviewed. They reached the destination around the end of February, so I was told. When I first gave the medical forms to my file manager he said it could take 2-3 weeks, when he said that, the 3rd week would have been March 12, but when I called they still we're being review, then the recruiter I was talking to then said it could take 30 days till they receive them back. I then told him it has already been three weeks, so he said if I don't receive a call by the end of March, call them back. I don't think I will be rejected because of medical issues I passed it with flying colors, V1 for everything. The only problem I had was flat feet, and I only need insoles for them. I did have asthma though when I was a baby but it wasn't even recorded because it was such a small case which I grew out of after a few months to a year, so that should not be a problem, everything else with me was fine. So is there any reason for me to be worrying or does it usually take this long?

Thanks.

Dylan


----------



## Lil_T (15 Mar 2009)

Try to remember; yours is not the only medical file being reviewed. Timings can be - at best - estimates, not definites.  If they are dealing with multiple difficult cases that can bog things down as well.  There are so many variables in the recruiting process - you really just can't ballpark when anything is going to happen.  Just be patient, and watch the mail.  As long as you don't find a letter in your mailbox, don't sweat it.  There is no point in worrying about something you have zero control over.  Just keep checking in from time to time and eventually there'll be news for you.

Good luck!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Alright, I will, thanks for your help...........I better not get a letter in the mail, I would be extremely upset, not that I could do anything about it but still, very upset.

Dylan


----------



## psychedelics07 (17 Mar 2009)

My medical was on December 8th, and I didn't hear anything until February 16th, which was unfortunately a letter saying I failed the medical (chiro/orthodics), but I appealed their decision and I got a 2nd letter saying they reconsidered and gave me a pass (March 6th).

Maybe the time-frames, orthodics/insoles part, or the fact it's in the form of a letter,  might help you not to worry.  

Be patient and good luck!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Mar 2009)

Alright thanks, I'm just going to keep waiting patiently and hope for the best.


Dylan


----------



## smittymed (17 Mar 2009)

AAHH finally got the call. Swear in mar26 BMQ apr 6t. Good luck to all thosestill waiting.I Hope to see you all there.
Smitty


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

smittymed said:
			
		

> AAHH finally got the call. Swear in mar26 BMQ apr 6t. Good luck to all thosestill waiting.I Hope to see you all there.
> Smitty



Congrat's and good luck at BMQ, I'll hopefully be there soon.


----------



## lnels (4 Sep 2014)

So far the process for me has gone pretty quickly. I applied for communications, linesman and sig op at the beginning of Aug, and I completed my physical today. My recruiter said I could be finished the process by the end of Nov, but won't make it in time for the fall basic and I'll have to wait for March. I'm hoping that changes and I can do my basic ASAP, but I might have to wait for spring since I applied for Reserves. The more research I do, the more I want to be fulltime, does anyone know if its difficult to transfer from Reserve to FT?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2014)

Component Transfers from the PRES to Reg Force can take lots of time, others go very quickly.  Many variables to factor in.

If you are serious about Reg Force, you might consider changing you application from PRES to Regs now.   :2c:


----------



## Metsuke (6 Sep 2014)

I've also been thinking about switching to Reg. I though about part-time for a while, but the more I think about part-time, the more I want to do full-time. But, as everyone else, I am waiting for the call to BMQ, quite a nerving process, and many nights by the phone.


----------

